# Un MENA DEJA TUERTO a un chico de una paliza en Pamplona para robarle



## acitisuJ (11 Ene 2022)

*Un joven de Pamplona pierde un ojo por la paliza de un 'mena' para tratar de robarle

El chico, de 21 años, fue abordado de madrugada cuando regresaba a su casa en Pamplona *

11 enero, 2022

*Un joven de Pamplona de 21 años ha perdido la visión de ojo tras la paliza propinada por un mena (menor extranjero no acompañado) durante un robo* en la capital navarra. Los hechos tuvieron lugar durante la última noche del año, cuando el joven fue abordado de madrugada en la zona del portal de Francia y sufrió la violenta agresión que le provocó *la rotura del globo ocular.*

La Policía Municipal de Pamplona confirmó que durante aquella noche *se produjeron varias detenciones por robos y violencia*, *la mayoría de ellas provocadas por grupos de* *menores de origen magrebí que vienen generando importantes problemas de seguridad en Navarra y en Pamplona. *

Ahora, unos días después se ha conocido *la* *pérdida definitiva de la visión del ojo dañado por parte de la víctima* y fuentes del cuerpo local han explicado que mantienen la investigación abierta para poder dar con certeza con el autor material de esta agresión a raíz de la declaración del agredido. Esta nueva agresión ocurre sólo unos días después de *una paliza similar sufrida por otro joven pamplonés de 17 años en la vuelta del Castillo de Pamplona, que terminó con graves lesiones y varias roturas faciales.*

Estos hechos llevaron a poner en marcha un dispositivo especial de vigilancia en esa zona de la ciudad en el que participan coordinadamente patrullas de la Policía Foral, Policía Municipal y Policía Nacional y que ha conseguido rebajar las acciones de este tipo de menores en ese punto, pero que no evitan que ocurran en otras calles de la ciudad.

La policía local de Pamplona tiene previsto solicitar una* reunión de la Junta de Seguridad *con otros cuerpos y responsables judiciales para tratar de atajar un problema preocupante, como son *las acciones violentas indiscriminadas de los menores extranjeros no acompañados, que actúan con impunidad, incluso con decenas de antecedentes. 

Estos jóvenes menores están tutelados por el Gobierno de Navarra, pero ahora mismo la situación es de absoluto descontrol, tanto en Pamplona como en localidades como **Marcilla*, *donde se han producido diversas situaciones violentas y acoso a niñas* por parte de los menores extranjeros que ocupan el Centro de Observación y Acogida (COA) de la localidad.

Se viven ahora mismo *momentos de inseguridad en las calles de Pamplona* *y localidades de Navarra *ante la frustración de los cuerpos policiales, que comprueban como sus actuaciones no tienen luego ninguna consecuencia y *los* *agresores siguen protegidos por el Gobierno foral.*









Un joven de Pamplona pierde un ojo por la paliza de un 'mena' para tratar de robarle


El chico, de 21 años, fue abordado de madrugada cuando regresaba a su casa en Pamplona.




navarra.elespanol.com


----------



## Invasor (11 Ene 2022)

Esto va a ir a peor solamente pero nada, aquí no pasa nada. Nos hacemos cargo de la política social de Marruecos y lo que haga falta.



Qué arda todo ya de una puta vez


----------



## todoayen (11 Ene 2022)

Quién lo hubiera pensado! Saberse podía no!


----------



## Manteka (11 Ene 2022)

Perdió el ojo, pero al menos no ha muerto de covid


----------



## Paul Ansky (11 Ene 2022)

Es un caso aislado.


----------



## CocoVin (11 Ene 2022)

Tenemos lo que nos merecemos como país.


----------



## Don Juan de Austria (11 Ene 2022)

Yo creo que esos pobres chavales no saben que dejar tuerto a alguien está mal


----------



## elojodeltuerto (11 Ene 2022)

*Se le a quedado como el mio,*son los niños de la zampabollos.


----------



## Smoker (11 Ene 2022)

Le hemos fallado, solo le quedaba esa alternativa


----------



## tracrium (11 Ene 2022)

Navarra, joven...

Alta probabilidad de progre separata recibiendo karma.


----------



## Supermanises (11 Ene 2022)

Invasor dijo:


> Esto va a ir a peor solamente pero nada, aquí no pasa nada. Nos hacemos cargo de la política social de Marruecos y lo que haga falta.
> 
> 
> 
> Qué arda todo ya de una puta vez



Que no pasa nada? Valencia en los 90 estaba llena de nacis y fachas que salian a reventar cabezas, y casi no havia extrangeros... Esperate... que esto se va a poner peor que Alpedrete, cuestion de tiempo. Ya veras, por desgracia la violencia va a volver a las calles.


----------



## favelados (11 Ene 2022)

La víctima tiene que gritar Alabado sea Ala! como el tuerto del cuento al que le dan una pedrada en el ojo sano...
Nuevas notas acerca del cuento árabe del tuerto que se quedó ciego


----------



## EnergiaLibre (11 Ene 2022)

Don Juan de Austria dijo:


> Yo creo que esos pobres chavales no saben que dejar tuerto a alguien está mal



la culpa es de los fachas de ecstrema derecha que nos nos dejan gastar millones de euros en explicarles que dejar tuerta a la gente / violar / torturar / apuñalar en el corazón / arrancar dientes está mal


----------



## Abrojo (11 Ene 2022)

Aunque solo vea por un ojo, ahora ese chaval ve las cosas mucho más claras que los que tienen dos


----------



## PORRON (11 Ene 2022)

ROJOS CULPABLES


----------



## CuervoDrogado (11 Ene 2022)

Se estan conviertiendo en zona apacha parece


----------



## CuervoDrogado (11 Ene 2022)

*Dos detenidos por robos en la Vuelta del Castillo: uno tiene 105 antecedentes policiales*




Dos detenidos por robos en la Vuelta del Castillo: uno tiene 105 antecedentes policiales


SUma y sigue


----------



## JuanKagamp (11 Ene 2022)

Supongo que el mena iba a caerse y el pobre se tuvo que agarrar al ojo del chico. Costumbres de por esas tierras.


----------



## TORREVIEJAS (11 Ene 2022)

En Pamplona no hay vltraderecha, es lo importante


----------



## Madafaca (11 Ene 2022)

Los euskomenas andan últimamente desatados.


----------



## uno_de_tantos (11 Ene 2022)

Como siempre en estos casos, la primera pregunta antes de opinar es ¿qué votaba?.

A esto hemos llegado, y la pregunta es pertinente, y sobre todo de justicia. Esto ya ha superado todos los niveles de decencia. Hay que decir las cosas claras.

Si votas progre, sabiendo como se sabe, esta impunidad de los menas, en consecuencia asumes que estas cosas deben pasar. Asumes que quien opina lo contrario es un facha. Asumes que esto le ocurra a otro. Asumes que prefieres tenerlos aquí, a echarlos al primer delito.

Y aunque no lo asumas, sabes que eres directamente responsable de estos casos.

Por lo tanto, si se vota progre, no se puede uno quejar de que le pase eso a nada que se tenga un poco de vergüenza.

Nunca hablaré en contra de un mena que agrede a un progre, y no lo haré por una razón muy simple. El progre con su forma de actuar tampoco lo hace.

Si no es progre, lo siento mucho, es una víctima de las políticas actuales.


----------



## Aiporfavar 1.0 (11 Ene 2022)

JuanKagamp dijo:


> Supongo que el mena iba a caerse y el pobre se tuvo que agarrar al ojo del chico. Costumbres de por esas tierras.



Las caídas y los efectos de las mismas están completamente admitidas como válidas dentro del marco jurídico por esas tierras.
Todo correcto, circulen.


----------



## Kbkubito (11 Ene 2022)

acitisuJ dijo:


> *Un joven de Pamplona pierde un ojo por la paliza de un 'mena' para tratar de robarle
> 
> El chico, de 21 años, fue abordado de madrugada cuando regresaba a su casa en Pamplona *
> 
> ...



Desde mi punto de vista, si ellos lo permiten, que se lo coman. 
Este tipo de casos me recuerdan a un incidente que ocurrió en el pueblo manchego de Las Pedroñeras(capital mundial del ajo), donde unos morapios se propasaron con una chavala del pueblo y tuvieron que mandar 4 ó 5 autobuses de intervención de antidisturbios de la GC para que no mataran a todos los moros que habían ido para la recogida. Desde entonces no ha vuelto a haber ningún tipo de movidas con ellos.


----------



## ciudadlibre (11 Ene 2022)

donde este un mataleon, que se quite esto


----------



## El Exterminador (11 Ene 2022)

Ante esa escoria, hay que llevar navaja, puedes amedrentarlos o incluso pinchar a uno y que salga despavorido


----------



## ElHombreSinNombre (11 Ene 2022)

Patrullas vecinales patrióticas armadas y dispuestas a desfigurar a hostias a todo inmigrante criminal y ciudadanos españoles que estén constantemente armados fuera de casa.

Junta esas dos cosas y dile adiós a gran parte del problema que hay con la escoria tironucable mena.


----------



## Geologia_Matutina (11 Ene 2022)

ElHombreSinNombre dijo:


> Patrullas vecinales patrióticas armadas y dispuestas a desfigurar a hostias a todo inmigrante criminal y ciudadanos españoles que estén constantemente armados fuera de casa.
> 
> Junta esas dos cosas y dile adiós a gran parte del problema que hay con la escoria tironucable mena.



No lo hicieron con los etarras lo van a hacer con los moros...


----------



## Arretranco_70 (11 Ene 2022)

Yo alucino.

_Estos hechos llevaron a poner en marcha un dispositivo especial de vigilancia en esa zona de la ciudad en el que participan coordinadamente patrullas de la Policía Foral, Policía Municipal y Policía Nacional y que ha conseguido rebajar las acciones de este tipo de menores en ese punto, pero que no evitan que ocurran en otras calles _

Por qué tenemos que pagar de nuestros bolsillos a semejante panda de subnormales que sólo saben malgastar un montón de recursos humanos, que al final es dinero de todos, para arreglar lo que antes arreglaba la guardia civil con un par de hostias bien dás?

No alcanzo a comprender con estos cuerpos de seguridad jugando al pilla pilla con niñatos cómo no somos pasto de terroristas de verdad. Bueno, sí lo comprendo, pero mejor que no lo digo que estoy bajo los efectos del alcohol y las drogas, señor juez. Oigo voces.


----------



## ANS² (11 Ene 2022)

pensión pagada

en este caso de discapacidad


----------



## EXTOUAREG (11 Ene 2022)

Hoy en la Plaza de la Independencia en Madrid, para los menos enterados, es la plaza o glorieta en la que se sitúa la Puerta de Alcalá estaba parado en un semáforo subiendo de Cibeles y. he visto cruzar procedentes del Retiro a un grupo de unos 10 menas de esos, la verdad que en ese momento no iban haciendo nada malo, pero choca ver a 10 mangarrianes moros con mala pinta en grupo y de forma desordenada porque van juntos pero cada uno a su bola, diez personas caminando por la calle así ocupan cerca de 10 metros de acera para ellos y la gente se incomoda por no respetan distancia cívica, no hablo de Covid.


----------



## Ostracismo Produtorio (11 Ene 2022)

Ley del Talión YA


----------



## CuervoDrogado (11 Ene 2022)

Arretranco_70 dijo:


> Yo alucino.
> 
> _Estos hechos llevaron a poner en marcha un dispositivo especial de vigilancia en esa zona de la ciudad en el que participan coordinadamente patrullas de la Policía Foral, Policía Municipal y Policía Nacional y que ha conseguido rebajar las acciones de este tipo de menores en ese punto, pero que no evitan que ocurran en otras calles _
> 
> ...



Agenda 2030


----------



## asakopako (11 Ene 2022)

desfrutando di piratas dil magreb, no sale Johnny Depp pero sale Hakim Paguitim


----------



## River in the street (11 Ene 2022)

tracrium dijo:


> Navarra, joven...
> 
> Alta probabilidad de progre separata recibiendo karma.



Si fuera indar gorri tendríamos el full equipe


----------



## Herodotez (11 Ene 2022)

Entre lo de Bilbao y esto se me cae el alma a los pies, joder. En los años 90 podías quedarte durmiendo la mona en la Vuelta del Castillo con la cartera en la mano y raramente te pasaría algo...
Aparte, yo creo que en aquella época se hubiera linchado a gente así.

Me cago en la puta, qué impotencia.


----------



## Profesor.Poopsnagle (11 Ene 2022)

Eso con un poquito de resiliencia casi ni se nota.


----------



## GatoAzul (11 Ene 2022)

Creo en el ojo por ojo.


----------



## Wasi (11 Ene 2022)

Ojo por ojo, rojo por rojo


----------



## RayoSombrio (11 Ene 2022)

En cuanto la cosa se salga de madre y no falta demasiado...se formarán grupos para reventar a la moronegrada. Si te sientes constantemente amenazado, acabas tomando cartas en el asunto.


----------



## adal86 (11 Ene 2022)

Pa lo que hay que ver... con un ojo da y sobra.


----------



## Roberto Malone (11 Ene 2022)

@xicomalo , vuestros niños siguen pagando pensiones a buen ritmo.

Los izmierdosos sois responsables de estas cosas.


----------



## RayoSombrio (11 Ene 2022)

Kbkubito dijo:


> Desde mi punto de vista, si ellos lo permiten, que se lo coman.
> Este tipo de casos me recuerdan a un incidente que ocurrió en el pueblo manchego de Las Pedroñeras(capital mundial del ajo), donde unos morapios se propasaron con una chavala del pueblo y tuvieron que mandar 4 ó 5 autobuses de intervención de antidisturbios de la GC para que no mataran a todos los moros que habían ido para la recogida. Desde entonces no ha vuelto a haber ningún tipo de movidas con ellos.



Cuando vas en serio contra ellos, se acaba la tontería. Acabará pasando.


----------



## lefebre (11 Ene 2022)

Espero que el chaval haya abierto los ojos.


----------



## 시켈 ! (11 Ene 2022)

Ayer mismo salían Calleja y Pablo Alborán hablando de la inmigración y lo justificado que está que vengan porque tienen malas condiciones, bla, bla...

Alguien debería decirle a Calleja que muchos inmis no son como su educado y agradecido hijo extranjero adoptado.


----------



## 시켈 ! (12 Ene 2022)

Ostracismo Produtorio dijo:


> Ley del Talión YA



Me conformaría con "ley de DEPORTACIÓN ya", al primer delito. Todos estos salvajes tienen ya antecedentes cuando agreden a alguien.


----------



## brotes_verdes (12 Ene 2022)

Pamplona.

¿No es ese sitio donde el alcalde era etarra?

Como ellos mismos decian cuando asesinaban a un niño ... "algo habra hecho"


----------



## Pleonasmo (12 Ene 2022)

Y esta, señores, es la unica forma en la que muchos despiertan.

Hasta que no "llama a tu puerta" la realidad, no existe, sobretodo cuando te importa una mierda el vecino y te empeñas en seguir obcecado en defender ideas y grupos de personas que no lo merecen.

El unico camino para que la gente despierte, mamar, mucho y fuerte. Una pena, para entonces, casi con total seguridad, irreparable.


----------



## Ricardo1980 (12 Ene 2022)

Me pregunto a quien voto ese joven.


----------



## Quercus ilex (12 Ene 2022)

RayoSombrio dijo:


> En cuanto la cosa se salga de madre y no falta demasiado...se formarán grupos para reventar a la moronegrada. Si te sientes constantemente amenazado, acabas tomando cartas en el asunto.



No creo que eso ocurra, no con el nivel de adoctrinamiento buenista y acobardamiento generalizado de nuestra sociedad. Más bien al contrario: se han acostumbrado a la impunidad, a ser intocables por menores y extranjeros. Dentro de pocos años, cuando ya sean veinteañeros, las ciudades españolas estarán al nivel de cualquier estercolero centro/sudamericano o africano.

¿Dónde están ahora los valientes gudaris que asesinaban por la espalda a ciudadanos inocentes? ¿Los que ponían bombas en coches y edificios de los que cometían el horrible delito de no compartír sus creencias y opiniones? Se jubilaron o los jubilaron, ¿verdad? Un motivo más para revisar los 45-50 últimos años de historia de España bajo un esclarecedor escepticismo




시켈 ! dijo:


> Ayer mismo salían Calleja y Pablo Alborán hablando de la inmigración y lo justificado que está que vengan porque tienen malas condiciones, bla, bla...
> Alguien debería decirle a Calleja que muchos inmis no son como su educado y agradecido hijo extranjero adoptado.



Lo que diga cualquiera de estos en estos temas tiene las validez de una boñiga de vaca. No sé si realmente se lo creen o no hacen más que cumplir con el contrato: dónde están, no cabe otra que recitar el discurso buenistaprogre oficial. O dejas de estar ahí desde ya. Posiblemente sean ambas razones, lo cual es para echarse a llorar.


----------



## Chispeante (12 Ene 2022)

¿A quién ha votado? ¿A quién a votado?. En Madrid muchos, la mayoría de hecho, han votado al PP y a VOX y ahí tienes a los menas repartiendo amor por la Casa de Campo y en la mismísima Puerta del Sol. Pues eso, que todos disfrutamos de lo votado, sea cual sea nuestro voto.


----------



## Pablem0s (12 Ene 2022)

Seguro que estaba vacunado, la pérdida del ojo es por tanto leve.


----------



## ATARAXIO (12 Ene 2022)

en previsión de que vaya a más porque los criminales que nos gobiernan así lo han decidido trayendo millones de delincuentes de todos los países del tercer mundo ...

lo mejor es llevar dos móviles :

uno viejo o barato para entregar a los ladrones sicarios de los gobernantes , 

y el de verdad escondido.


----------



## Puta Desagradecida (12 Ene 2022)




----------



## Morkulv (12 Ene 2022)

Vuestros niños progres de mierda


----------



## Ezekyle Abaddon (12 Ene 2022)

RayoSombrio dijo:


> Cuando vas en serio contra ellos, se acaba la tontería. Acabará pasando.



Y al ritmo que va...


----------



## Silvia Charo (12 Ene 2022)

Comenzó el año nuevo con el ojo izquierdo, literalmente.


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (12 Ene 2022)

Supongo que el padre acribillara a tiros a cualquier progre acogedor de invasores


----------



## vanderwilde (12 Ene 2022)

Nos los vamos a comer con papas, que digo comer, nos lo van a hacer tragar. Como los hijos de los políticos están muy bien escoltaditos gracias al dinero de los pobres, a los demás que nos den.

Si franquito levantara la cabeza y viese que hemos dejado España en las primeras manos que nos la han pedido...


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (12 Ene 2022)

El Exterminador dijo:


> Ante esa escoria, hay que llevar navaja, puedes amedrentarlos o incluso pinchar a uno y que salga despavorido



Tienes dos manos. Lleva dos navajas por lo menos. Así duplicas tu letalidad.


----------



## santi (12 Ene 2022)




----------



## Noega (12 Ene 2022)

Abrojo dijo:


> Aunque solo vea por un ojo, ahora ese chaval ve las cosas mucho más claras que los que tienen dos



de los mejores comentarios que he leido en mucho tiempo por este foro. 
gracias.


----------



## antiglobalista (12 Ene 2022)

El día que alguien se tome la justicia por su mano y pille a uno y lo mande al paraiso....


Que con sus cuerpillos escombro del Magreb no es dificil


----------



## antiglobalista (12 Ene 2022)

Noega dijo:


> de los mejores comentarios que he leido en mucho tiempo por este foro.
> gracias.





Me lo has quitado el comentario



Comentario duro pero muy bueno y quiero pensar que sin maldad


----------



## mikelele (12 Ene 2022)

ElHombreSinNombre dijo:


> Patrullas vecinales patrióticas armadas y dispuestas a desfigurar a hostias a todo inmigrante criminal y ciudadanos españoles que estén constantemente armados fuera de casa.
> 
> Junta esas dos cosas y dile adiós a gran parte del problema que hay con la escoria tironucable mena.


----------



## XRL (12 Ene 2022)

ya hay que tener ganas de salir de fiesta si no vas en coche-taxi desde tu casa al club-disco y que sea un buen sitio donde no haya chusma tatuada ni inmigrante

siempre en los dias señalados del año que se montan fiestas hay altercados y agresiones


----------



## Jonny Favourite (12 Ene 2022)

Son como lobos en un redil de ovejas.Estos hideputas solo se amedrentar con violencia.
A ellos en sus putas madrasas les enseñan a odiarnos y a cortarnos el cuello y a nosotros nos enseñan a ponerles el cubo.
Esta basura no tiene ningún derecho a campar por Europa y mucho menos por España.

Confío en que algún día no muy lejano la sangre y la rabia de nuestros antepasados fluya por nuestras venas y tratemos a estos hideputas como ellos hacian: matandolos o encadenandolos a los remos de una galera.

Señor policía estoy borracho y drogado y si no lo digo reviento.


----------



## ANS² (12 Ene 2022)

EXTOUAREG dijo:


> Hoy en la Plaza de la Independencia en Madrid, para los menos enterados, es la plaza o glorieta en la que se sitúa la Puerta de Alcalá estaba parado en un semáforo subiendo de Cibeles y. he visto cruzar procedentes del Retiro a un grupo de unos 10 menas de esos, la verdad que en ese momento no iban haciendo nada malo, pero choca ver a 10 mangarrianes moros con mala pinta en grupo y de forma desordenada porque van juntos pero cada uno a su bola, diez personas caminando por la calle así ocupan cerca de 10 metros de acera para ellos y la gente se incomoda por no respetan distancia cívica, no hablo de Covid.



haberlos atropellado


----------



## Jordanpt (12 Ene 2022)

EXTOUAREG dijo:


> Hoy en la Plaza de la Independencia en Madrid, para los menos enterados, es la plaza o glorieta en la que se sitúa la Puerta de Alcalá estaba parado en un semáforo subiendo de Cibeles y. he visto cruzar procedentes del Retiro a un grupo de unos 10 menas de esos, la verdad que en ese momento no iban haciendo nada malo, pero choca ver a 10 mangarrianes moros con mala pinta en grupo y de forma desordenada porque van juntos pero cada uno a su bola, diez personas caminando por la calle así ocupan cerca de 10 metros de acera para ellos y la gente se incomoda por no respetan distancia cívica, no hablo de Covid.



Seguimos siendo 4 gatos a los que no nos gusta la invasión tercermundista.

Y todo esto con un paro juvenil del 40% mientras los jóvenes siguen votando a los mismos que subvencionan a esos inmigrantes de razas precarias.

Dios que futuro más negro que nos espera, perdón que futuro más moronegro que nos espera.


----------



## Jordanpt (12 Ene 2022)

Sr. del Cojon dijo:


> Tienes dos manos. Lleva dos navajas por lo menos. Así duplicas tu letalidad.



Claro y también puede llevar una tercera navaja y sostenerla con los piños, así triplica su letalidad.


----------



## FuckCommunism (12 Ene 2022)

¿Donde están esos gudaris protectores de la patria vasca ante el invasor? Ah no, que ellos prefieren moros a maketos... Pues que difruten del Euskadistán.


----------



## Drogoprofe (12 Ene 2022)

Eso fue x infiel, no para robarle


----------



## Julc (12 Ene 2022)

Menos mal que las vacunas no se pinchan en los ojos.


----------



## Dr. P.A.F. (12 Ene 2022)

Esas zonas de perímetro de la parte antigua de Pamplona ya estaban, hace 20 años, pobladas de amegos de lo ajeno por las noches. 
Taconera, portal nuevo, la trasera de la catedral, portal de Francia... No me quiero imaginar lo que puede ser hoy en día.


----------



## Abubilla73 (12 Ene 2022)

La violencia de este robo me recuerda el caso del ataque salvaje a la chica en Igualada; por cierto, del que no hemos sabido más.


----------



## Palimpsesto. (12 Ene 2022)

Conozco a la progresia abertzale de la zona. Da igual. Hasta que no llegue el madmax nadie va a despertar. 
Pensad que estos menas son una de las banderas de vox, lo que significa en Navarra y PV que son gente buena solo porque vox no los quiere.


----------



## Pollepolle (12 Ene 2022)

PORRON dijo:


> ROJOS CULPABLES



En Navarra ha gobernado durante muchos años UP y vox apenas saca votos.


----------



## EnergiaLibre (12 Ene 2022)

Abubilla73 dijo:


> La violencia de este robo me recuerda el caso del ataque salvaje a la chica en Igualada; por cierto, del que no hemos sabido más.



los rojos han hecho un buen trabajo con el "haz que la gente pase"


----------



## Orooo (12 Ene 2022)




----------



## Morototeo (12 Ene 2022)

Urge un hilo recopilatorio de todas estas cosas... urge.


----------



## Okjito (12 Ene 2022)

Pobre... luego recuerdo el alto porcentaje de euskalerria y zurdismo de Pamplona...ppienso que por estadística el tío es progre y se me pasa. Te jodes subnormal...AUPA EL PROGRESISMO


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (12 Ene 2022)

Jordanpt dijo:


> Claro y también puede llevar una tercera navaja y sostenerla con los piños, así triplica su letalidad.



Tus padres son hermanos??


----------



## CommiePig (12 Ene 2022)

son los niñEs del socialkomunismo


son los casos aislaOs de cada hora en Españita


----------



## Papo de luz (12 Ene 2022)

No todos los mena son iguales. A mi uno me pagó el taxi una vez que iba sola y borracha a casa.


----------



## Morototeo (12 Ene 2022)

Este tambien es Hamijo dame un segarro... que fuerte, joder.

*Detenido en Tudela tras amenazar a varias personas con una escopeta y disparar contra un local de ocio*
*EL PRESUNTO AUTOR ES UN VARÓN DE 31 AÑOS CON MÚLTIPLES ANTECEDENTES POR DELITOS VIOLENTOS Y EN SITUACIÓN ADMINISTRATIVA IRREGULAR*










Detenido en Tudela tras amenazar a varias personas con una escopeta y disparar contra un local de ocio


El presunto autor es un varón de 31 años con múltiples antecedentes por delitos violentos y en situación administrativa irregular




www.noticiasdenavarra.com


----------



## MarcoAJachis-Yeni Farlopa (12 Ene 2022)

A ver cuando sacan la vacuna contra el mena-19


----------



## Vctrlnz (12 Ene 2022)

acitisuJ dijo:


> *Un joven de Pamplona pierde un ojo por la paliza de un 'mena' para tratar de robarle
> 
> El chico, de 21 años, fue abordado de madrugada cuando regresaba a su casa en Pamplona *
> 
> ...



Hez que pese.


----------



## Vctrlnz (12 Ene 2022)

Supermanises dijo:


> Que no pasa nada? Valencia en los 90 estaba llena de nacis y fachas que salian a reventar cabezas, y casi no havia extrangeros... Esperate... que esto se va a poner peor que Alpedrete, cuestion de tiempo. Ya veras, por desgracia la violencia va a volver a las calles.



A ignorados por retrasado mental e hijo de puta.
Y por analfabeto : "nacís" "havia"


----------



## Zomb (12 Ene 2022)

Esto es otra estrategia de los gobernantes, lo hacen a posta. ¿Que sales aunque te hemos dicho que no porque hay mucho timovirus ahí fuera? Pues un mena te va a robar y dejar tuerto.

Algún día, no dentro de mucho, estos hijos de puta van a tener que responder y pagar por sus crímenes (en términos exclusivos monetarios, señor juez). Respecto a los marrones: quien a hierro mata, a hierro muere; que aprovechen que tienen a todo el monopolio estatal detrás protegiéndoles. No siempre va a estar ahí.


----------



## Viviendo Digno (12 Ene 2022)

ElHombreSinNombre dijo:


> Patrullas vecinales patrióticas armadas y dispuestas a desfigurar a hostias a todo inmigrante criminal y ciudadanos españoles que estén constantemente armados fuera de casa.
> 
> Junta esas dos cosas y dile adiós a gran parte del problema que hay con la escoria tironucable mena.



Es que al final vamos a ir a algo similar. Y no va a hacer falta que quiebre el sistema público (policías, etc) para ello.


----------



## Kovaliov (12 Ene 2022)

Ojalá España tuviera al lado un país a donde mandar a todos sus delincuentes juveniles para que se arreglen con ellos, como Marruecos.


----------



## Lake (12 Ene 2022)

Ni la más mínima mención en los medios locales , volcados eso sí con primeras planas en periódicos y TV en la detención del asesino de una mujer por su pareja , españoles.


----------



## Sjneider8 (12 Ene 2022)

La misma gente es cómplice de estas cosas, regalando el voto a quien deja vendida la seguridad de la ciudad. Los menas hacen lo que está en su naturaleza: delinquir, violar, robar. Son basura y lo sabemos pero la culpa es de la gente realmente que permite esto. Sinceramente no entiendo este masoquismo, cuanto más delincuencia hay más se justifica. No entiendo porque la gente no valora su propia integridad y su propia convivencia.


----------



## jeiper (12 Ene 2022)

Lake dijo:


> Ni la más mínima mención en los medios locales , volcados eso sí con primeras planas en periódicos y TV en la detención del asesino de una mujer por su pareja , españoles.



Igual es porque un asesinato es más grave que una paliza/agresión sin muertos. Sin desmerecer a este mena/ladron, al cual habría que aplicarle la pena de amputación de mano para que se sienta como en casa.


----------



## Excovid (12 Ene 2022)

Gracias Alá por traernos tantos musulmanes.
Bueno, esto está empezando. En Cataluña ya lo vivimos desde hace. Ahora es necesario que lo vivan el resto para que se den cuenta del estercolero que han montado.


----------



## Remero consentido (12 Ene 2022)

acitisuJ dijo:


> *Un joven de Pamplona pierde un ojo por la paliza de un 'mena' para tratar de robarle
> 
> El chico, de 21 años, fue abordado de madrugada cuando regresaba a su casa en Pamplona *
> 
> ...




Va a ojo por paliza ! Oh wait ! le queda otro !


----------



## Remero consentido (12 Ene 2022)

Excovid dijo:


> Gracias Alá por traernos tantos musulmanes.
> Bueno, esto está empezando. En Cataluña ya lo vivimos desde hace. Ahora es necesario que lo vivan el resto para que se den cuenta del estercolero que han montado.




Tranquilo, que vosotros seréis punta de lanza. El molt honorabla pujol se fue a marruecos a por magrebitas ¡ porque no queria inmigración sudamerica porque parlaba castellá ! Que los indapas disfruten su indapandansia


----------



## Remero consentido (12 Ene 2022)

jeiper dijo:


> Igual es porque un asesinato es más grave que una paliza/agresión sin muertos. Sin desmerecer a este mena/ladron, al cual habría que aplicarle la pena de amputación de mano para que se sienta como en casa.




Claaaro guapi... Seguro que si a un marica le hubieran llamado marica era tambien más importante y por eso si saldria mediaticamente la agresion homofoba pero el ojo del chaval no tendria importancia, simplemente seria un ojo de un hetero nazional


----------



## Boker (12 Ene 2022)

Los MENAS también hacen cosas chulísimas por España todos los días 
¿Verdad Yoli?


----------



## sisar_vidal (12 Ene 2022)

Ojo por ojo, diente por diente. DIOS LO DISPONE.


----------



## sisar_vidal (12 Ene 2022)

RayoSombrio dijo:


> En cuanto la cosa se salga de madre y no falta demasiado...se formarán grupos para reventar a la moronegrada. Si te sientes constantemente amenazado, acabas tomando cartas en el asunto.



Que? Jajajjajjaj la gente dará a sus hijas a los invasores y los soyboys serán decapitados en línea, bataclan style


----------



## cuasi-pepito (12 Ene 2022)

Pamplona, la conozco bien.

Cuckservadores que creen que la gente de orden son aquellos millonarios de otrora que los apoyaban, sin darse cuenta del tema kalergi...muchos de ellos prefieren ganar 4 euros más y reventar la ciudad que evitar la invasión. Tienen más miedo a que aumente la matriculación en euskaltegis, que a que se produzcan ataques como estos.

Abertzales de distintos niveles (hay bastante variedad en Iruña) que aún se creen que los primeros están contra la inmigración y la defienden, sin saber que la misma es una bomba de destrucción masiva contra su identidad.

Es decir, en una ciudad tan polarizada, ambas tendencias apoyan al 200% la invasión.


----------



## tovarovsky (12 Ene 2022)

No tienes ni zorra idea de lo que es la judiada Bruseliana y su hoja de ruta. Palampolona es otra mas, un poblacho de borrachines degenerados y cagalefas.


----------



## RayoSombrio (12 Ene 2022)

sisar_vidal dijo:


> Que? Jajajjajjaj la gente dará a sus hijas a los invasores y los soyboys serán decapitados en línea, bataclan style



No todos somos así, verdad? Yo pienso morir matando si llega ese momento.


----------



## Teniente_Dan (12 Ene 2022)

No llegamos al 2030


----------



## magnificent (12 Ene 2022)

Ninguna pena, ojalá vengan millones de menas más


----------



## Lake (12 Ene 2022)

Después de la paliza al hijo del politico anunciaron en todos los medios con gran diligencia que la "intrepida" policia autonomica había montado un operativo de vigilancia en la zona , un mes despues aquí tenemos el resultado del despliegue en ese mismo sitio...

Normal que intenten ningunearlo y taparlo sin hacer la menor referencia del incidente ni en la TV ni en los periódicos ni impresos ni digitales.


----------



## Gangrel14/88 (12 Ene 2022)

Igual está disfrutando de lo votado, Pamplona y todo Naguarra está llena de rojos así que ninguna pena, me nutre y si fuese de indar gorrinos me nutriría el doble.


----------



## MuchoPiensoParaLosCerdos (12 Ene 2022)

Ahora mismo sólo podría comer si tuviese un moro delante, para potarle encima.


----------



## batería (12 Ene 2022)

Es el momento de entrar en guerra con marruecos. no han pedido perdón por esto ni nada de sus invasores. Hay más de 2 millones.


----------



## MuchoPiensoParaLosCerdos (12 Ene 2022)

batería dijo:


> Es el momento de entrar en guerra con marruecos. no han pedido perdón por esto ni nada de sus invasores. Hay más de 2 millones.



Sólo en españa


----------



## tracrium (12 Ene 2022)

Vctrlnz dijo:


> A ignorados por retrasado mental e hijo de puta.
> Y por analfabeto : "nacís" "havia"



Se te ha pasado el "extrangero".

Consecuencias del catalanismo en la educación.


----------



## Mahāvīra (12 Ene 2022)

acitisuJ dijo:


> *Un joven de Pamplona pierde un ojo por la paliza de un 'mena' para tratar de robarle
> 
> El chico, de 21 años, fue abordado de madrugada cuando regresaba a su casa en Pamplona *
> 
> ...



A tu madre si que le van a dejar tuerto el ojete, subnormal...


----------



## ppacogonzalezz (12 Ene 2022)

Sacrificios necesarios por el futuro de nuestra sociedad, ójala se pudieran evitar pero mirad a vuestro alrededor, charos y pacos que han votado el sistema en el que vivimos. Morirán y sufrirán muchos más, antes de que tengamos la fuerza para poder tomar las medidas que deben ser tomadas


----------



## Dmtry (12 Ene 2022)

Pobre chaval, habrá que ver lo que vota en las siguientes elecciones.


----------



## Baltasar G thang (12 Ene 2022)

espero que sus padres sean progres y tal


----------



## birdland (12 Ene 2022)

Hay que andarse con ojo 

yo es que me descojono , la verdad …. Cada día más violaciones y asaltos y los progues hablando de la ultraderecha y el fascismo


----------



## jorobachov (12 Ene 2022)

Iruñea mola cantidubi chiques !!!


----------



## Supermanises (12 Ene 2022)

Vctrlnz dijo:


> A ignorados por retrasado mental e hijo de puta.
> Y por analfabeto : "nacís" "havia"



Estas tonto? no estoy a favor de esto... como indica el "por desgracia"... Y si tu estas a favor de que vuelva la violencia a las calles, que acaba siendo contra todo el mundo, aver si te piensas qe nos neonacis en las calles son como batman en los comics, acaban pegando a todo dios payos incluidos, y lo digo por que he vivido en ambientes con neonacis y solo no zurran aterrorizan a los de su clan, y a medias porqeu tambien se la pasan gerarquizadose entre ellos... 
Te digo lo mismo que le digo a los que mevacilan de hortografia... La hortografia se apaña con un corrector . El arte el ingenio y la gracia para escribir no. La diferencia entre tu y yo, es que yo si he cobrado por escribir.


----------



## batería (12 Ene 2022)

Supermanises dijo:


> Estas tonto? no estoy a favor de esto... como indica el "por desgracia"... Y si tu estas a favor de que vuelva la violencia a las calles, que acaba siendo contra todo el mundo, aver si te piensas qe nos neonacis en las calles son como batman en los comics, acaban pegando a todo dios payos incluidos, y lo digo por que he vivido en ambientes con neonacis y solo no zurran aterrorizan a los de su clan, y a medias porqeu tambien se la pasan gerarquizadose entre ellos...
> Te digo lo mismo que le digo a los que mevacilan de hortografia... La hortografia se apaña con un corrector . El arte el ingenio y la gracia para escribir no. La diferencia entre tu y yo, es que yo si he cobrado por escribir.



yo pago internet cuando no puedo robar wifi. eres mi ídolo. No es coña.


----------



## Lábaro (12 Ene 2022)

Gangrel14/88 dijo:


> Igual está disfrutando de lo votado, Pamplona y todo Naguarra está llena de rojos así que ninguna pena, me nutre y si fuese de indar gorrinos me nutriría el doble.



Navarra ha estado gobernada por UPN hasta en tres legislaturas,mientras que en Aragon ha gobernado continuamente el PAR y el PSOE salvo una legislatura.

¿Me pongo en modo garrulo separador y digo que todos los maños son rojos apalizables?...No,porque soy coherente y se que no todos son así,así que aplícate el cuento y mirate la viga en el ojo propio...

Separatistas y separadores no sois patriotas de nada y si tontos útiles del globalismo para disgregar España,así que menos alegrarse por la desgracia ajena,porque tú puedes ser perfectamente el siguiente y no creo que te haga gracia un "disfruten lo votado en Aragon"...


----------



## Culpable (mayor de edad) (12 Ene 2022)

Allí solo es delito que te violen en un portal 5 golfos con los que minutos antes querías compartir habitación en un hotel.


----------



## Demonio de Tasmania (12 Ene 2022)

Invasor dijo:


> Esto va a ir a peor solamente pero nada, aquí no pasa nada. Nos hacemos cargo de la política social de Marruecos y lo que haga falta.
> 
> 
> 
> Qué arda todo ya de una puta vez



Es lo que tiene ser un país de gilipollas que absorbe toda la mierda de su vecino del sur. E irá a más con nuestro buenrrollismo suicida.


----------



## Otrasvidas (12 Ene 2022)

El progresismo le ha costado un ojo de la cara.


----------



## Vctrlnz (12 Ene 2022)

Supermanises dijo:


> Estas tonto? no estoy a favor de esto... como indica el "por desgracia"... Y si tu estas a favor de que vuelva la violencia a las calles, que acaba siendo contra todo el mundo, aver si te piensas qe nos neonacis en las calles son como batman en los comics, acaban pegando a todo dios payos incluidos, y lo digo por que he vivido en ambientes con neonacis y solo no zurran aterrorizan a los de su clan, y a medias porqeu tambien se la pasan gerarquizadose entre ellos...
> Te digo lo mismo que le digo a los que mevacilan de hortografia... La hortografia se apaña con un corrector . El arte el ingenio y la gracia para escribir no. La diferencia entre tu y yo, es que yo si he cobrado por escribir.



Pero de qué cojones hablas?, infraser rumano moro gitano negro pancho o a saber de dónde tal y como escribes!
Que tienen que ver los "neonacis" en esto, que los metes con calzador sin venir a cuento en el tema?
Habría de esos en los 90, ahora las personas han dejado de tener hijos, gracias a la doctrina feminazi socialcomunista.
Ahora solo hay "no personas" en edad de pelear, es decir moronegros y pancho gitanos.


----------



## Supermanises (12 Ene 2022)

batería dijo:


> yo pago internet cuando no puedo robar wifi. eres mi ídolo. No es coña.



Siempre se puede conseguir el internet gratis. A muerte. Gracias por el capote.


----------



## subaru (12 Ene 2022)

Supermanises dijo:


> Estas tonto? no estoy a favor de esto... como indica el "por desgracia"... Y si tu estas a favor de que vuelva la violencia a las calles, que acaba siendo contra todo el mundo, aver si te piensas qe nos neonacis en las calles son como batman en los comics, acaban pegando a todo dios payos incluidos, y lo digo por que he vivido en ambientes con neonacis y solo no zurran aterrorizan a los de su clan, y a medias porqeu tambien se la pasan gerarquizadose entre ellos...
> Te digo lo mismo que le digo a los que mevacilan de hortografia... La hortografia se apaña con un corrector . El arte el ingenio y la gracia para escribir no. La diferencia entre tu y yo, es que yo si he cobrado por escribir.



"hortografia", "aver", "neonacis", "gerarquizadose", "mevacilan"... desde luego el que te haya pagado por escribir desde ser un auténtico potentado...


----------



## petro6 (12 Ene 2022)

Son sus costumbres, y hay que subvencionarlas...


----------



## Supermanises (12 Ene 2022)

Vctrlnz dijo:


> Pero de qué cojones hablas?, infraser rumano moro gitano negro pancho o a saber de dónde tal y como escribes!
> Que tienen que ver los "neonacis" en esto, que los metes con calzador sin venir a cuento en el tema?
> Habría de esos en los 90, ahora las personas han dejado de tener hijos, gracias a la doctrina feminazi socialcomunista.
> Ahora solo hay "no personas" en edad de pelear, es decir moronegros y pancho gitanos.



Tio sigues exagerando. Es mi opinion. Obvia, me parece natural. Igual que el ascenso de partidos con discurso de derecha mas radical. Son procesos obvios. Lo suyo, seria grupos de autodefensa. Lo que suele pasar. Pues Chekea el origen de las maras en LA... Que la gente pasa de la autodefensa a la mara, mafia, movimineto skin rapidamente, de hecho por lo que conozco de historia como que es vastante complicado que un movimiento racial de autodefensa no desvarie inmediatamente en cotorreos criminales. Que puede pasar otra cosa... si. Personalmente es por lo que abogaria yo. Sinceramente porque se lo que es un ambiente con violencia, por parte de gitanos y por parte de payos Nazis. Gracias a dios siempre vivi mas o menso en el campo y nunca me he visto sumergido y raptado por esos ambientes ostiles colilleros. Por eso igual tampoco guardo muchos prejuicios, no voy a permanecer dentro de esos cuadros apiñados llamados ciudades o pueblos ni loco y menos mis futuros hijos. Ni loco. Soy un ser humano no un animal ndustrial para en vez de ver el cerpusculo ver las gabias de enfrente.

Tio dejate el comodin nacionalista. Que soy mas del mediterraneo que una mata de romero. Anda, no fatxes el riduculo prem. Y tampoco des porsupeusto que apoyo esto o lo otro, si me preguntas lo unico que apoyo es la caliadd Española pacifica familiar honrada y noble. Artesana y laboriosa, ancestral y potente. Artista y romantica, enamorada del honor y el buenhacer, de la familia y la belleza Ibera. Respetuosa y aliada con la naturaleza y sus procesos en una alianza ancestral terraformadora generadora de abunancia sublime y destructora del hambre, la ignorancia y lo soez. 
Ahi te lo dejo. 

Y bajale un poco, que porque te suelte un ahorita o un merci ya te estas tirando las manos a la cabeza.


----------



## Supermanises (12 Ene 2022)

subaru dijo:


> "hortografia", "aver", "neonacis", "gerarquizadose", "mevacilan"... desde luego el que te haya pagado por escribir desde ser un auténtico potentado...



te lo repito ... las faltas las corrige una maquina. El ingenio no lo produce una maquina. Ni el nervio de poeta. Eso sale del corazon y el ingenio. Pero sigue tirando por ai... que igual te afilas sacandole una muesca a tus cuerpos ai dale q te pego.


----------



## coleccionador (12 Ene 2022)

Y otro caso aislado mas


----------



## Jordanpt (12 Ene 2022)

Sr. del Cojon dijo:


> Tus padres son hermanos??



Pero alma de Dios, pensar que alguien por llevar dos navajas duplica su letalidad es propio de un imberbe fan de Chuck Norris.

Lleva solo una pero aprende como usarla.


----------



## Burboom (12 Ene 2022)

Vaya por dios......Vota PPSOE-POTEMOS-INDEPENDENTISTAS


----------



## CADAdiasoy+RICO! (12 Ene 2022)

Se hacen patrullas ciudadanas de voluntarios y se limpian las calles. Es así de fácil


----------



## Vctrlnz (12 Ene 2022)

Supermanises dijo:


> Tio sigues exagerando. Es mi opinion. Obvia, me parece natural. Igual que el ascenso de partidos con discurso de derecha mas radical. Son procesos obvios. Lo suyo, seria grupos de autodefensa. Lo que suele pasar. Pues Chekea el origen de las maras en LA... Que la gente pasa de la autodefensa a la mara, mafia, movimineto skin rapidamente, de hecho por lo que conozco de historia como que es vastante complicado que un movimiento racial de autodefensa no desvarie inmediatamente en cotorreos criminales. Que puede pasar otra cosa... si. Personalmente es por lo que abogaria yo. Sinceramente porque se lo que es un ambiente con violencia, por parte de gitanos y por parte de payos Nazis. Gracias a dios siempre vivi mas o menso en el campo y nunca me he visto sumergido y raptado por esos ambientes ostiles colilleros. Por eso igual tampoco guardo muchos prejuicios, no voy a permanecer dentro de esos cuadros apiñados llamados ciudades o pueblos ni loco y menos mis futuros hijos. Ni loco. Soy un ser humano no un animal ndustrial para en vez de ver el cerpusculo ver las gabias de enfrente.
> 
> Tio dejate el comodin nacionalista. Que soy mas del mediterraneo que una mata de romero. Anda, no fatxes el riduculo prem. Y tampoco des porsupeusto que apoyo esto o lo otro, si me preguntas lo unico que apoyo es la caliadd Española pacifica familiar honrada y noble. Artesana y laboriosa, ancestral y potente. Artista y romantica, enamorada del honor y el buenhacer, de la familia y la belleza Ibera. Respetuosa y aliada con la naturaleza y sus procesos en una alianza ancestral terraformadora generadora de abunancia sublime y destructora del hambre, la ignorancia y lo soez.
> Ahi te lo dejo.
> ...



Dejaremos aparte el tema de la ortografía, reconozco que tú último post ha estado bien expresado.
Ahora bien no todos somos iguales, no hay negros premios nobel en medicina o similares y si muchísimos judíos. Es solo por poner un ejemplo. 
Y los moros la liaran donde vayan a no ser que les corten las manos como hacen en sus países.
Aquí les dan pagas, y en compensación roban móviles y sacan ojos...


----------



## Vctrlnz (12 Ene 2022)

birdland dijo:


> Hay que andarse con ojo
> 
> yo es que me descojono , la verdad …. Cada día más violaciones y asaltos y los progues hablando de la ultraderecha y el fascismo



Aunque los moros degollaran a sus madres delante de ellos los progres seguirían hablando de la ultraderecha. Son zombies hijos de puta con el cerebro lavado por las tv y por el profesorado.


----------



## Aniquiladordestroyer (12 Ene 2022)

Me pagó en la puta madre del islam de las putas ratas islámicos de  y los mierdas que les dan paguitas los ayuda y apoya esto tiene que parar ya , pobre chaval putos salvajes de mierda


----------



## Aniquiladordestroyer (12 Ene 2022)

Y repito que me cago en la puta madre de los moros y del forero ese llamado musulmánhorgulloso , manifiéstate rata


----------



## blahblahblah (12 Ene 2022)

acitisuJ dijo:


> olicía Municipal de Pamplona confirmó que durante aquella noche *se produjeron varias detenciones por robos y violencia*, *la mayoría de ellas provocadas por grupos de* *menores de origen magrebí que vienen generando importantes problemas de seguridad en Navarra y en Pamplona. *
> 
> Ahora, unos días después se ha conocido *la* *pérdida definitiva de la visión del ojo dañado por parte de la víctima* y fuentes del cuerpo local han explicado que mantienen la investigación abierta para poder dar con certeza con el autor material de esta agresión a raíz de la declaración del agredido. Esta nueva agresión ocurre sólo unos días después de *una paliza similar sufrida por otro joven pamplonés de 17 años en la vuelta del Castillo de Pamplona, que terminó con graves lesiones y varias roturas faciales.*





acitisuJ dijo:


> *Un joven de Pamplona pierde un ojo por la paliza de un 'mena' para tratar de robarle
> 
> El chico, de 21 años, fue abordado de madrugada cuando regresaba a su casa en Pamplona *
> 
> ...



> *los* *agresores siguen protegidos por el Gobierno foral.*
pedazo borregos hay en españa


----------



## Aniquiladordestroyer (12 Ene 2022)

Y repito que me cago en la puta madre de los moros y del forero ese llamado musulmánhorgulloso


blahblahblah dijo:


> > *los* *agresores siguen protegidos por el Gobierno foral.*
> pedazo borregos hay en españa
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 903659



+1


----------



## sopelmar (12 Ene 2022)

Marruecos


El cocinero israelí, Yotam Ottolenghi, viaja a Marruecos y nos muestra cómo hacer versiones fáciles de los platos más populares.



www.rtve.es





Acabo de perder el texto se pierde la www y hay que recargar paso de escrir otra vez una pena, ver el documental


----------



## sopelmar (12 Ene 2022)

sopelmar dijo:


> Marruecos
> 
> 
> El cocinero israelí, Yotam Ottolenghi, viaja a Marruecos y nos muestra cómo hacer versiones fáciles de los platos más populares.
> ...



Me autocito pues después ver ese docu joder ese pueblo parece gente honesta trabajadora gente de fiar, pobres feos guarretes ignorantes pero gente de la que te puedes fiar


----------



## sopelmar (12 Ene 2022)

sopelmar dijo:


> Me autocito pues después ver ese docu joder ese pueblo parece gente honesta trabajadora gente de fiar, pobres feos guarretes ignorantes pero gente de la que te puedes fiar



Me autocito si en el docu son así, el gran enigma es
PORQUE TODOS LOS MOROS QUE HE VISTO EN ESPAÑA SON GENTUZA DE PEOR CALAÑA que mala suerte tengo me meto yo en la boca de lobo sólito
Pues no porque leo aquí día tras día que pasa lo misma en cada esquina del país TODO LO QUE ENTRA AQUÍ POR EL ESTRECHO SON PUTA GENTUZA NO SE SALVA NI UNO pero luego ves el país en la tele todos son gente estupenda, los buenos se quedan en Marruecos y exportan gentuza a españa necesitamos un departamento de inmigración como el que tienen los Australianos que si rellenas el cuestionario y les mientes en una sola pregunta de quitan el visado d
Te deportan y no te dejan volver en 5 años que es lo que van aplicar a jokovic


----------



## Thomas Robert Malthus (12 Ene 2022)

la multiculturalidad sale muy cara


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (13 Ene 2022)

Jordanpt dijo:


> Pero alma de Dios, pensar que alguien por llevar dos navajas duplica su letalidad es propio de un imberbe fan de Chuck Norris.
> 
> Lleva solo una pero aprende como usarla.



"aprende a usarla" ¿y tu me acusas de fan de chus norris? pedazo de retrasado.


----------



## CuervoDrogado (13 Ene 2022)

*El Gobierno Chivite defiende a los 'menas' tras las últimas palizas en Pamplona: "No nos constan denuncias"
    

El Gobierno Chivite defiende a los 'menas' tras las últimas palizas en Pamplona: "No nos constan denuncias"*

BRUTAL

IMPUNIDAD AUMENTADA X1000


----------



## ganado (4 Feb 2022)

Que se compre un parche y una pistola. Tiene una obligación moral de tomarse la justicia por su mano y limpiar las calles de menas. Además siendo menor tiene cierta inmunidad.


----------

